# No FUP in BSNL 900 plan!!!



## nipunmaster (May 24, 2012)

Maybe due to some technical error, i am getting full 4mbps speeds even after 8GB limit. I have downloaded almost 18GB at 500kbps without any FUP!! Am I the only one or other users are also enjoying it?
*img14.imageshack.us/img14/641/68938006.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Revolution (May 25, 2012)

Enjoy until last.


----------



## Krishna (May 25, 2012)

enjoy it and downld as much u want..!!


----------



## coderunknown (May 25, 2012)

with BSNL, luck runs out when you think you are the luckiest guy alive. enjoy


----------



## Ayuclack (May 25, 2012)

This month I didn't got any Speed without any downloading ....no 4 mbps......still 50kbps.... don't know why....


----------



## kg11sgbg (May 26, 2012)

I am also under the BSNL 900Plan,I also got the 4MBps speed after the 8GB FUP,I downloaded and installed a lot of packages/tools nearly 4900+ in Ubuntu-12.04(64-bit) without any hassles.
But speed seems to revert to 512kbps at present.
It was a technical error by the BSNL(Kolkata/Calcutta circle).
 @nipunmaster, anyway enjoy the extra gift provided by BSNL as long as you can.


----------



## nipunmaster (May 26, 2012)

^^the internet went off for 2 hours and then the old speeds came back.
anyways thanks to bsnl for such good gifts, hope they have technical errors every month


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 29, 2012)

i get same speed all the time on mtnl 3g when i use it on bsnl network 

only problem is at present i am on 750 unlimited plan which is expiring on 15th of this month i may have to opt for 1250 plan


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 29, 2012)

nipunmaster said:


> Maybe due to some technical error, i am getting full 4mbps speeds even after 8GB limit. I have downloaded almost 18GB at 500kbps without any FUP!! Am I the only one or other users are also enjoying it?



Got this in the first month after switching to this plan...downloaded 24 GB with no reduction in speed... 
Now it gets reduced after 9-10 GB on download....


----------



## rahul_c (May 29, 2012)

Reminds of the time when I enjoyed 3G bliss on 2G plans for several months. BSNL and their technological glitches.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 29, 2012)

rahul_c said:


> Reminds of the time when I enjoyed 3G bliss on 2G plans for several months. BSNL and their technological glitches.



those days 270plan 2G used to be unlimited..


----------



## Prassannad (Sep 24, 2014)

nipunmaster said:


> Maybe due to some technical error, i am getting full 4mbps speeds even after 8GB limit. I have downloaded almost 18GB at 500kbps without any FUP!! Am I the only one or other users are also enjoying it?
> *img14.imageshack.us/img14/641/68938006.png
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I hav efounde the reason for it.. I'm really happy to share you the information with you all people.. Tech Also..

1. I too got the speed of 2mbps which is actual for BBG combo 900 TN Circle BSNL. I too thought it was a technical malfunction. I enjoyed too and downloaded nearly 10 gb with that. Actually i didnt used much. That's y. I exceeded now 28gb of my plan.

2. When I was at ~16 gb i gained my 2mbps back forth from 512kbps. Really I know this and checked it. But how am too wondering that. Here's the answer.

3. Bsnl has introduced the FUP voucher plan. Like for 100rs - 2GB  to 500rs 20 GB.. Its an introductory plan for those above 900. The funny thing is even customer care people doesn't know that. 

Its asks like below..
*drive.google.com/file/d/0B18KAWwXzMI9bVpoWWpRcF9XRWFDSzJad0FLaEZaaU16d0tB/edit?usp=sharing

4. Then only we can know that this feature has been enabled. And one more thing how to hack this.

5. VERY SIMPLE. DON'T LET THE MODEM TO END THE SESSION AT THE FAIR USAGE LEVEL. Like to my plan its 8gb. If you restart the modem then it asks for new ip. then the session will be notified. 

6. Enjoy the download. upto max. But I done this.

Connect my modem adapter to UPS. I never switch off the button back to my modem. Rather I turn off my computer directly and turn off the UPS. So that the modem connects automatically with the old ip itself. Its true that were bsnl is lackking.. 

7. Unfortunately i turned of the modem yesterday so my session ended. and asked for a new ip and got the image i attached.. please rp me more I share you a lot.

Prassanna D Manikandan,
Development Lead, 
Sumones.com - India,
Pers website:Prassanna D Manikandan,'Tech Mad' one among u!Travelling an awful journey in de outrageous binaries!


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 27, 2014)

2 years old thread bumped


----------



## kg11sgbg (Sep 27, 2014)

There is always FUP in any of the BSNL's plan.


----------

